

The End of Bash Scripts?  - benhpcsmith
http://hpc-opinion.blogspot.com/2011/08/end-of-bash-scripts.html

======
Vitaly
I think the guy doesn't understand copyright: "There is a general
understanding that unless explicitly marked in the contents of the script (the
text file that is the Bash program), a Bash script is freely available for use
and modification by anyone."

Really?

The fact that bash scripts are not compiled and distributed in a source code
form doesn't mean they are not covered by copyrights. Just like ruby, or perl.

I don't know the details, but it is entirely possible that someone copied some
scripts around and they are now used anywhere w/o proper redistribution
permission.

TRade secrets claims are strange though.

------
tlrobinson
I'm not a lawyer, but it seems absurd for them to claim Bash scripts in
products shipped to customers can contain trade secrets.

Also, the original article goes into much more depth:
<http://www.clustermonkey.net//content/view/308/1/>

